# Drive 'n' Shine Tuition Days - UPDATE



## AndyC

I've had a lot of PM's asking about costs and availability so rather than block up everyone's inboxes I'm starting a new thread outlining when the courses will be held, what will be covered and the cost.

If you want to attend then please add your name under the relevant date as below.* I've added a date for January in case an anyone's interested.*

*What do you cover?*
The course assumes that you already know how to safely wash, dry and clay your car. Pad types and polish ranges are explained in detail and we then start polishing using the Meguiars G220 initially before moving on to the Makita 9227 rotary.

Using scrap panels, the safe limits of both machine and student can be explored safely.

The sessions usually start at 9.30am and finish around 2.30pm and I've yet to have anyone leave without being a lot more confident than when they arrived as I'm sure some will confirm.

*What is the aim?*
Firstly, to make you comfortable with a polisher. Secondly, for you to remove defects and see the results of what you've learned as we progress. Whilst it's true that there will be a bit of "teacher talking" I'm a firm believer in doing it, not talking about it so you will spend a lot of time doing it for yourself. I will hold your hand (quite literally if needed!) until you're absolutely comfortable.

*Do I need to bring anything?*
By all means bring any products or tools which you've bought and want to get the most from. I will supply all tools and products for the main teaching element anyway.

*WHAT DOES IT COST?*
Ah yes, the important part! The cost per person is *£75.00* and this includes breakfast and drinks throughout. If you wish to attend more then one session then the cost for any subsequent sessions reduces, to £50.00 per person.

*Where is it?*
Just off Junction 7 of the M3 in Hampshire

*DATES*

*24 January*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*14 February*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*14 March*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*11 April*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*9 May*
1. robsonavant
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## robsonavant

AndyC said:


> I've had a lot of PM's asking about costs and availability so rather than block up everyone's inboxes I'm starting a new thread outlining when the courses will be held, what will be covered and the cost.
> 
> If you want to attend then please add your name under the relevant date as below.* I've added a date for January in case an anyone's interested.*
> 
> *What do you cover?*
> The course assumes that you already know how to safely wash, dry and clay your car. Pad types and polish ranges are explained in detail and we then start polishing using the Meguiars G220 initially before moving on to the Makita 9227 rotary.
> 
> Using scrap panels, the safe limits of both machine and student can be explored safely.
> 
> The sessions usually start at 9.30am and finish around 2.30pm and I've yet to have anyone leave without being a lot more confident than when they arrived as I'm sure some will confirm.
> 
> *What is the aim?*
> Firstly, to make you comfortable with a polisher. Secondly, for you to remove defects and see the results of what you've learned as we progress. Whilst it's true that there will be a bit of "teacher talking" I'm a firm believer in doing it, not talking about it so you will spend a lot of time doing it for yourself. I will hold your hand (quite literally if needed!) until you're absolutely comfortable.
> 
> *Do I need to bring anything?*
> By all means bring any products or tools which you've bought and want to get the most from. I will supply all tools and products for the main teaching element anyway.
> 
> *WHAT DOES IT COST?*
> Ah yes, the important part! The cost per person is *£75.00* and this includes breakfast and drinks throughout. If you wish to attend more then one session then the cost for any subsequent sessions reduces, to £50.00 per person.
> 
> *Where is it?*
> Just off Junction 7 of the M3 in Hampshire
> 
> *DATES*
> 
> *17 January*
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> *14 February*
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> *14 March*
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> *11 April*
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> *9 May*
> 1.robsonavant
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.


hope this is ok didnt know whether it was first come first serve basis


----------



## AndyC

Pretty much mate - maximum of 5 per session so when they're full...


----------



## ryand

I'm a possible for the March session - hopefully warmer weather by then!
I have a rotary - would it help to bring it - Silverline?


----------



## marcosmantula

AndyC said:


> I've had a lot of PM's asking about costs and availability so rather than block up everyone's inboxes I'm starting a new thread outlining when the courses will be held, what will be covered and the cost.
> 
> If you want to attend then please add your name under the relevant date as below.* I've added a date for January in case an anyone's interested.*
> 
> *What do you cover?*
> The course assumes that you already know how to safely wash, dry and clay your car. Pad types and polish ranges are explained in detail and we then start polishing using the Meguiars G220 initially before moving on to the Makita 9227 rotary.
> 
> Using scrap panels, the safe limits of both machine and student can be explored safely.
> 
> The sessions usually start at 9.30am and finish around 2.30pm and I've yet to have anyone leave without being a lot more confident than when they arrived as I'm sure some will confirm.
> 
> *What is the aim?*
> Firstly, to make you comfortable with a polisher. Secondly, for you to remove defects and see the results of what you've learned as we progress. Whilst it's true that there will be a bit of "teacher talking" I'm a firm believer in doing it, not talking about it so you will spend a lot of time doing it for yourself. I will hold your hand (quite literally if needed!) until you're absolutely comfortable.
> 
> *Do I need to bring anything?*
> By all means bring any products or tools which you've bought and want to get the most from. I will supply all tools and products for the main teaching element anyway.
> 
> *WHAT DOES IT COST?*
> Ah yes, the important part! The cost per person is *£75.00* and this includes breakfast and drinks throughout. If you wish to attend more then one session then the cost for any subsequent sessions reduces, to £50.00 per person.
> 
> *Where is it?*
> Just off Junction 7 of the M3 in Hampshire
> 
> *DATES*
> 
> *24 January*
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> *14 February*
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> *14 March*
> 1.Marcosmantula
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> *11 April*
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> *9 May*
> 1. robsonavant
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.


Added to March date.


----------



## Typhoon

Or is this the way to do it?

24 January
1. Typhoon
2.
3.
4.
5.

14 February
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

14 March
1.Marcosmantula
2.
3.
4.
5.

11 April
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

9 May
1. robsonavant
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Typhoon

Is 24 Jan still on? and if so location?

Ta


----------



## AndyC

Typhoon said:


> Is 24 Jan still on? and if so location?
> 
> Ta


Afraid not mate - not enough interest at the moment. If 3 more attend then it's a go otherwise are you OK putting yourself down for one of the other dates?


----------



## deanchilds

Im down for another matey, let me know if you need someone to make up the numbers on any of the dates.


----------



## Dave KG

I'm amazed these days are not more popular than this...  Perhaps the time of year...

I've never been to one of Andy's tuition days myself, but those who have been have spoken very highly of them indeed - there is literally no better way to learn to machine polish than hands on tuition like this as it gives you a _feel_ for how its done and what feels right and what feels wrong. And at all times, you've got one of the most experienced detailers on the forum working with you the whole time to keep you right and to answer your questions. 

These days are certainly a great opportunity I think, and I would encourage anyone who is thinking about machine polishing or has just got a new machine to really think about attending as you can pick up so much from these types of days. :thumb:


----------



## petenaud

Dave KG said:


> I'm amazed these days are not more popular than this...  Perhaps the time of year...
> 
> I've never been to one of Andy's tuition days myself, but those who have been have spoken very highly of them indeed - there is literally no better way to learn to machine polish than hands on tuition like this as it gives you a _feel_ for how its done and what feels right and what feels wrong. And at all times, you've got one of the most experienced detailers on the forum working with you the whole time to keep you right and to answer your questions.
> 
> These days are certainly a great opportunity I think, and I would encourage anyone who is thinking about machine polishing or has just got a new machine to really think about attending as you can pick up so much from these types of days. :thumb:


I would book up as soon as possible but at the moment money is very very tight. Its good value, dont get me wrong, and i will go to one in april / may but at the moment its food on the table / family first, car 2nd


----------



## ryand

Would like to do this but think it will have to be later in the year as also watching pennies a bit at the mo - January blues and all that!!


----------



## Typhoon

Up for Feb or March...mind if I drop a call on the tt forum?


----------



## AndyC

No worries fella - the more the merrier.

And thanks Dave - no need for that endorsement but very nice of you to say so. Pretty sure January/February not great months from a cost and weather perspective but I'm at the point where my PM box was filling too quickly and I was missing messages in the madness - hence the thread with dates, costs etc.


----------



## Turbo weasel

14 February
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

14 March
1. Marcosmantula
2. Turbo weasel
3.
4.
5.

11 April
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

9 May
1. robsonavant
2.
3.
4.
5.


Have put my name down for March, but can be flexible. :thumb:


----------



## Typhoon

14 February
1. Typhoon
2.
3.
4.
5.

14 March
1. Marcosmantula
2. Turbo weasel
3. Typhoon (If Feb cancelled)
4.
5.


----------



## Mr Face

14 February
1. Typhoon
2. Mr Face :buffer:
3.
4.
5.

14 March
1. Marcosmantula
2. Turbo weasel
3. Typhoon (If Feb cancelled)
4.
5.


----------



## AndyC

February confirmed at *two* so far (Typhoon & Mr Face).

Anyone else?


----------



## Turbo weasel

14 February
1. Typhoon
2. Mr Face :buffer:
3. Turbo weasel
4.
5.

14 March
1. Marcosmantula
2. Turbo weasel (If Feb cancelled)
3. Typhoon (If Feb cancelled)
4.
5.


----------



## Typhoon

Best way to spend Valentines day...:buffer:


----------



## dunk71

14 March
1. Marcosmantula
2. Turbo weasel (If Feb cancelled)
3. Typhoon (If Feb cancelled)
4. dunk71
5.

PM me when you want deposit, hope this one happens:buffer:


----------



## Reflection

14 March
1. Marcosmantula
2. Turbo weasel (If Feb cancelled)
3. Typhoon (If Feb cancelled)
4. dunk71
5. Reflection

also pm about info and process of deposit.


----------



## TIGGER_INTEGRA

where are you based andyc ? and how far from birmingham, thank you


----------



## Turbo weasel

TIGGER_INTEGRA said:


> where are you based andyc ? and how far from birmingham, thank you





AndyC said:


> *Where is it?*
> Just off Junction 7 of the M3 in Hampshire


Thats Basingstoke. Approx 120 miles (2hrs 18min) from Birmingham according to Google maps.

HTH :thumb:


----------



## Suasexed

I'm interested in the 14th Feb day, I presume it's still going ahead? I will confirm later today  Do you require pre-payment or payment on the day?


----------



## AndyC

Suasexed said:


> I'm interested in the 14th Feb day, I presume it's still going ahead? I will confirm later today  Do you require pre-payment or payment on the day?


Still happening and payment on the day :thumb:. PM's going to all who've put their name down for definite shortly.


----------



## Reflection

sorry, i cant make the 14th march anymore. im out.


----------



## Turbo weasel

Just a message to say thanks to AndyC for an informative day yesterday. Nice to meet a few fellow machine polishing newbies aswell.
Thanks must also go to Mrs AndyC for the tea/coffee and doughnuts :thumb:

A note to anyone thinking of doing one of these courses. Do the course before buying your machine - you may be persuaded to go for a rotary instead of the DA. Not as frightening as you may think. 

I have updated the list as it had got a bit fragmented. 




14 March
1. Marcosmantula
2. dunk71
3. 
4. 
5. 

11 April
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

9 May
1. robsonavant
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## AndyC

Good to see you guys yesterday. One of the best sessions so far and Gaz has potential competition for DW's youngest detailer tag!!

The light cutting pad we used was a Lake Country yellow (see I remembered even after copious beers during the rugby :lol.


----------



## mike_shrops

14 March
1. Marcosmantula
2. dunk71
3. mike_shrops
4. 
5. 

Looks like a really interesting, informative day. Should be well worth the drive down!


----------



## Typhoon

Big thanks to Mrs C for the butties and the doughnuts!
Big thanks to Andy for great day despite the arctic winds.
Thanks to Mr Zaino for the free gift!

So what did we do...
Oh yea we messed up a BMW!









used lots of product









Tried a girly polisher










Move to a mans tool...









Decided I want a Flex for my birthday..










Made the panel so good its probably going on Ebay:lol:

Seriously the unexpected extra's including the Zaino intro, and whats wrong with your car check made for a very useful day!

:wave:


----------



## SC4SC

14 March
1. Marcosmantula
2. dunk71
3. mike_shrops
4. Nad
5.


----------



## Naz

Typhoon said:


> Or is this the way to do it?
> 
> 24 January
> 1. Typhoon
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> 14 February
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> 14 March
> 1.Marcosmantula
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> 11 April
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> 9 May
> 1. robsonavant
> 2. Naz
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.


Looking forward to it Andy


----------



## TinyD

14 March
1. Marcosmantula
2. dunk71
3. mike_shrops
4. Nad
5. TinyD -PM Inbound


----------



## Typhoon

Andy

I want a finders fee....Ha!


----------



## mylo

TinyD said:


> 14 March
> 1. Marcosmantula
> 2. dunk71
> 3. mike_shrops
> 4. Nad
> 5. TinyD -PM Inbound


Can you add me to the list if anyone cannot make it.


----------



## Original Poster

11 April

1. Chunky206
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## AndyC

PM's sent today to all attending Saturday's course and April date bumped below.

11 April

1. Chunky206
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## AndyC

As a further update chaps, we'll be including a brief Swissvax demonstration towards the end of the session and you will be able to ask a Swissvax authorised detailer any questions you have about the range etc. :thumb:

We'll also include a mini paint clinic when we break for food, where we'll look at your own cars and identify any defects and issues you have specifically.

Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## Flaw

11 April

1. Chunky206
2. Little_bob(flaw)
3.
4.
5.


----------



## TinyD

Top quality day today really Well worth the money and the Swissvax demo was great.

Learnt alot and was great to see what was acheivable Picked up 2 scrap panels on the way home for free from the local Mr2 breakers so Come the next no rice the MR2 will look Spankingly georgous! just got to bick up a backing plate for the silverine


----------



## dunk71

Thanks Andy, great day:thumb:, have just orderd a rotary so will be hitting the practice Polo soon:buffer:.
Big thankyou to Mrs C for the coffee & sarnies.
Will let you know results soon
Duncan


----------



## mike_shrops

A great day and well worth the money, and the drive down! Very informative and good fun, with lots of banter and stories along the way. 

Big thanks to Andy and Mrs C, and to Paul from Shine On for the Swissvax demo - Best of Show looks and smells great!


----------



## Tiggs

> Top quality day today really Well worth the money and the Swissvax demo was great.


Looks like a beemer bonnet you're working on there was is difficult to correct??

.


----------



## Paul-T

Andy uses an E36 bonnet, but it's been resprayed with a Kryptonite based paint to withstand at least 100 tuition days.


----------



## dunk71

:buffer: vs kryptonite bonnet
:buffer: wins


----------



## Go4it2

Flaw said:


> 11 April
> 
> 1. Chunky206
> 2. Little_bob(flaw)
> 3. Go4it2
> 4.
> 5.


Added myself, will need directions etc


----------



## mart.

Are there 2 spaces left for the may session?


----------



## AndyC

Bumped with updates for April / May sessions;

*11 April*
1. Chunky206
2. Little_bob(flaw)
3. Go4it2
4.
5.

*9 May*
1. robsonavant
2. Naz
3.
4.
5.

So 2 spaces next month and 3 in May. Dates for June, July & August to be released shortly and new courses will also be announced next month :thumb:


----------



## willj

Count me in for April 11. It's high time I learnt the ways of the Rotary 

11 April

1. Chunky206
2. Little_bob(flaw)
3. Go4it2
4. WillJ
5.


----------



## AndyC

I'm also pleased to confirm that Dodo Juice will be making a gues appearance on the 11 April to demonstrate their products and how to get the best from them. You might even get a chance to purchase :thumb:


----------



## robsonavant

sorry cant make 9th may will try one of your later courses when the dates are put up


----------



## AndyC

Not a problem fella. I'm waiting on sorting out summer hols with the kids before posting any more dates but watch this space :thumb:


----------



## Original Poster

Count me in for April 11. It's high time I learnt the ways of the Rotary 

11 April

1. Little_bob(flaw)
2. Go4it2
3. WillJ
4. 
5.

Really gutted but it looks like I am going to have to drop out of this. Even more annoyed that DJ will be there as well...gutting!


----------



## AndyC

PM's sent to all attending this Saturday :thumb:

Bump for the next one too.


----------



## willj

Sodding typical - Bank Holiday comes - Good weather goes... 

See ya in the morning :thumb:


----------



## willj

Aprils Tuition Day Report:

Despite the poor weather 3 of us turned up to learn the ways of the force from Andy. Interspersed with cups of coffee/tea, bacon sarnies and biccy's, we covered the PC and the Rotary (Makita 9227CB), pads/polish combinations (focusing mainly on the Menzerna lineup) and generally Andy was happy to talk about absolutely anything that we wished to discuss.

I've used my PC for several years now, but have never got round to using a Rotary as I've basically been to concerned with ruining my paint. After yesterday I can honestly say that I am now far, far more happy to go the extra yard and purchase one.

I think the photos will show you just how good the day is - Neither I, Bruce or Neil had ever used a Rotary before (I don't Bruce/Neil had used a PC much either, if at all (is that right guys?)), and yet buy the end of the day we had corrected the bmw bonnet to a standard that I can quite safely say, none of us would have imagined possible.

Frankly I was astounded. One minute, no knowledge, the next a Rotary, with a light cut pad, and Menzerna Power Gloss :doublesho:

I appreciate that this most definately does not mean that I am ready to start cracking open the lightcut pad / heavy duty compounds on a weekly basis (after all, what would be the point), but the day gave me (and I think all of us) a great chance to learn where the PC's limits are, and where the strengths of the Rotary lie.

Andy, you're a star! Thanks very much for all the knowledge you imparted. I only hope I'm able to retain some of it! 

Now, onto the pics :thumb:

Neil on the Makita









Bruce on the Makita









Andy imparting his wisdom









Bruce was given this to correct (his first time ever on a Mechanical Polisher)









Bruce did this (Bruce is either a Natural or a Naturist...)









After getting used to both machines, Andy gave us this to correct:









Having learnt from Yoda, we did this: (1 pass with PG/Light cut pad)









2nd stage: (1 pass with IP/Polishing pad)









3rd stage: (1 pass with FF/Finishing pad)









Pictures clearly dont show just how amazed we all were with what we achieved. This can only go to Andy's tuition. A great teacher! Thanks again mate! (and to your missus for the refreshments!)

:buffer:


----------



## AndyC

Glad you all enjoyed the day - they seem to get better for me too as "the wise one" :lol: but joking aside I hope everyone got a feel for what both the PC and rotary can (and can't) do.

I managed to get the garage cleared and first coat of paint down after you guys left too - and a second coat on 24 hours later so garage now looking rather nice!


----------



## Go4it2

Andy
Many thanks for the day and the talk etc from Dom (Dodo juice)

Nice to meet you all guys.....you could have told me I was going thin on top !!! LOL

Fantastic fun had by all
Cheers
Bruce


----------



## Flaw

cheers andy for a very helpful and informative day, as willj says i dont think any of us were expecting to come away so confident yet not overconfident. nice to meet you two and hopefully we can keep in touch and pm some photos of our work to each other when we get going. i know im eager to start doing cars.

thanks again Andy and also Dom for the dodo juice talk! helpful!


----------



## willj

I took delivery of my Makita and 3m pads today along with a few other bits.

Now for a few strikethroughs on the Porka :doublesho:lol:

Good job Andy has guaranteed everything


----------



## Dodo Factory

Andy will have good insurance cover, so don't worry 

And good to meet you guys as well, and glad the day proved useful in many ways. Andy was my rotary tutor so you really have got a great grounding.


----------



## willj

Dodo Factory said:


> Andy will have good insurance cover, so don't worry
> 
> And good to meet you guys as well, and glad the day proved useful in many ways. Andy was my rotary tutor so you really have got a great grounding.


Hi Dom - sorry I forgot to mention your appearance. I was so focussed on trying to remember all the machine steps I forgot to! Still, I bought one of your massive drying towels today to make up for it :thumb: (can't get over how soft it is!)


----------



## Go4it2

willj said:


> I took delivery of my Makita and 3m pads today along with a few other bits.
> 
> Now for a few strikethroughs on the Porka :doublesho:lol:
> 
> Good job Andy has guaranteed everything


Result...where did you purchase from in the end??


----------



## willj

Go4it2 said:


> Result...where did you purchase from in the end??


Got it from this lot Bruce:

http://www.powertools2u.co.uk/Sanders-and-Polishers/Makita-9227CB---180mm-Sander-Polisher.htm

Cheapest I found.


----------



## Dodo Factory

willj said:


> Hi Dom - sorry I forgot to mention your appearance. I was so focussed on trying to remember all the machine steps I forgot to! Still, I bought one of your massive drying towels today to make up for it :thumb: (can't get over how soft it is!)


Good man  :thumb:


----------



## Go4it2

willj said:


> Got it from this lot Bruce:
> 
> http://www.powertools2u.co.uk/Sanders-and-Polishers/Makita-9227CB---180mm-Sander-Polisher.htm
> 
> Cheapest I found.


Result
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## AndyC

*I have one booked for my last course on the 9 May (Naz). Anyone else interested?

Thanks *:thumb:


----------



## Typhoon

Andy

Just a quick line to say thanks. As you may recall my inital efforts on the TT were pretty weak due to 'confidence' and not wanting to trash it.

Well after a few scrap panels and a bit of practice on the tatty hire cars we get at work I moved on to the next project car.

It just happend to be a blue BMW just like your kryptonite bonnet! Pic's to post later but this is a full restore. Swirls, RDS and bird strikes I murdered them all!

The results impressed me (all that counts) and the wife (its her 'new' convertible). 

So now she thinks the alternative Valentines day was worthwhile and I have a happy wife, shiny E36 convertible (still some panels to do) and a very smug smile.

Priceless!!


----------



## bass007

have you got any classes lined up inthe next month or so?


----------



## sasko

Hi Andy
Keen on a class if you have anymore planned - got an ST in dire need of work!!
Cheers
Sam


----------



## deanchilds

There was a more updated thread then this one with dates on for the next training but it seems to have been deleted which may mean Andy no longer is holding them. Try a PM.


----------



## AndyC

Bryan will be updating the thread shortly chaps - and yes it had disappeared but no real surprise there

I won't be posting on DW again but look forward to seeing anyone who comes to any future sessions :wave:


----------



## Gobbie1982

Hey Andy

the tuition days sou d perfect for me... Is it just learning rotary polishers or is it learning da polishers as well as I am just about to buy myself a megs g220.

Many thanks foryour time

Jay


----------



## deanchilds

Matey Andy is no longer posting on here. PM me and ill let you know how to contact him.


----------



## sasko

Hey does that mean no more dates or is it just Andy won't be posting them?

Cheers
Sam


----------



## AndyC

Please contact Bryan as we have a date in mind VERY shortly. 

Breaking the rules for me to advertise that as I'm not a paid up supporter but Bryan is so please either PM Drive & Shine here or email him 
Thanks and apologies for not replying to the various enquiries I've had.


----------



## Tiggs

email sent.



:thumb:


----------



## Capricorn

*dates?*

I'd be very intersted to get on these courses but unfortunately can not PM,can some one help me get in touch with Andy? Hopingthere are some more dates coming up


----------



## JCooch

What is Bryans user name. Ive forgotten it


----------



## Dave KG

JCooch said:


> What is Bryans user name. Ive forgotten it


drive n shine


----------



## mattg84

Anyone know of any progress with this? Have sent an email to Bryan, but maybe either he or Andy or away on holiday?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## AndyC

New dates and advanced course dates (full day) will be posted shortly.

Beware of imitations :thumb:


----------



## mattg84

Great News! Look forward to it.


----------



## DW Sheriff

AndyC said:


> Beware of imitations :thumb:


Me and "Lightning" my trustee steed thought there was some critter that was imitating you after seeing this post you made recently 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1640953&postcount=73

Nice to see you back :thumb:

DW Sheriff


----------



## *MAGIC*

AndyC said:


> New dates and advanced course dates (full day) will be posted shortly.
> 
> Beware of imitations :thumb:


Just like your friendship to others :lol:
If you have a problem with what i do you have my number if not then please keep your stupid comments to yourself :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## AndyC

DW Sheriff said:


> Me and "Lightning" my trustee steed thought there was some critter that was imitating you after seeing this post you made recently
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1640953&postcount=73
> 
> Nice to see you back :thumb:
> 
> DW Sheriff


Nope - the original notorious AndyC I'm afraid; hope this thread's OK but I'm snowed under with emails and PM's about training hence the post.



Valet Magic said:


> Just like your friendship to others :lol:
> If you have a problem with what i do you have my number if not then please keep your stupid comments to yourself :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Wasn't aimed at you at all Robbie. Chill out.


----------



## AndyC

*12 September

10 October*

We will also be launching our advanced course shortly. This will be a full day and include stone chip & scratch repairs, wetsanding, wool pad methodology, leather repairs and lots of other good stuff so watch this space.

To book your place on the September or October dayes please PM Bryan (drive & shine) and we look forward to seeing you :thumb:


----------



## mattg84

PM Sent


----------



## AndyC

3 places left for the 10 October (next Saturday) and we're excited to confirm that we've been offered some driver training sessions throughout the day from a massively experienced tutor. I speak from experience as I've sat next to this individual at over 150mph on and around a race circuit - an opportunity not be missed!!

This is subject to no other prior commitments for the person concerned.

PM myself or Bryan to book your place.

We will have further special guests and goody bags at future sessions, dates for which will be announced shortly and there will be a draw for a *free session* for 1 person during November/December :wave:


----------

